# Planted Tank.. Beginning to Now



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Before
pic








and vid
http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p439/Tr...nt=100_4532.flv
Today
just a vid.
http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p439/Tr...nt=100_4584.flv

Yeah my manny didnt like the 25 too much but you can see that my tank has had tremendous growth in the past little while. Just wanted to show everyone what it looks like now.... I got a bunch of red sh*t all over the ground..kinda looks like the plants are taking a dump...anyone know the cause? I dose comprehensive, iron and potassium weekly and i does excel till about a week ago when i ran out and the algae hasnt got much worse since the tank is really heavily stocked and i guess they are producing enough co2.

If you can see in the video which i doubt with my crappy camera..the guppies have bred and there are 4 or 5 fry swimming in the top when i opened it.

Other than about 15 guppies i have about the same number of cardinals, a female dwarf gourami..the male got sick and died but the female has really brightened her colours since the male left.. and i got like 5 white tip tetras..they pretty much run the tank.

I also have about 10 ghost shrimp which is why i am hesistant about cleaning the gravel..will the plants handle all the crap down there or do i have to vaccum cause i dont want them to get sucked in.

Let me know what you think thanks.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would not vac the gravel, but vac on top of the gravel as best as you can. That should be good enough.

You can try gently stirring the water just over hard to reach areas to clean up some of the sludge if ya have to.

Glad the tank is doing good for you


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would not vac the gravel, but vac on top of the gravel as best as you can. That should be good enough.
> 
> You can try gently stirring the water just over hard to reach areas to clean up some of the sludge if ya have to.
> 
> Glad the tank is doing good for you


ya I rarely vac my gravel I use a fine mesh net and move it around to cause the crap to float up then I ...SNAG THAT CRAP with the net......Ps some good growth you have in your tank there.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would not vac the gravel, but vac on top of the gravel as best as you can. That should be good enough.
> 
> You can try gently stirring the water just over hard to reach areas to clean up some of the sludge if ya have to.
> 
> Glad the tank is doing good for you


ya I rarely vac my gravel I use a fine mesh net and move it around to cause the crap to float up then I ...SNAG THAT CRAP with the net......Ps some good growth you have in your tank there.
[/quote]
Yeah thats a good idea...i used to just vac above it but now that i have the shrimp in there i dont want to accidently suck them up.

The yellowing on the tips of the swords..is that because of the plant covering or some deficiency? Should i just cut those leaves out at the stem?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

potassium or phosphorus deficiencies can both be probable causes of yellowing or necrotic leaves on a plant. do you dose them?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dose flourish potassium weekly sometimes more than once a week.


----------

